
Boston Crash Exposes Loophole in Rideshare Insurance - mauvehaus
http://boston.cbslocal.com/2016/12/09/i-team-fire-truck-totaled-vehicles-boston-crash-loophole-rideshare-insurance-lyft-uber/
======
tzs
> The lawmaker cautioned against overreacting to what he described as an
> “extraordinary crash.”

Isn't dealing with extraordinary situations the point of insurance?

